# Any travelers/nomads here?



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I know its a real longshot given the nature of the beast, just wondering if anyone who belongs to this site lives a vagabond lifestyle. Im most likely hitting it soon, debating on whether or not spending a year in Florida or just going full nomad.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

I've been contemplating it. Was thinking of wandering around europe or asia for awhile. I have enough money saved up, but I'm kind of afraid to make the plunge. Have you done this before? any tips?


----------



## LazyGenius (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been planning on doing this for quite some time now. It's just that there are a lot of things that I can't afford to leave behind. But I'd love to start with Asia first. Go there with nothing but a backpack on me and just explore the cultures there.


----------

